# Dads



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

Just cruisin home and had to turn around  (like I'm every really in a hurry to get somewhere)


DAD and the kids just kickin back together enjoying the weather before it starts to get hot......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

A couple of days ago I got this shot of Mr. Quail keepin an eye on things...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice captures,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

I did have a bit of luck with a Muley and a Whitetail DADDYs


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, does it get hot there? Like desert conditions? My friend from Western WA says it gets pretty warm there, totally different from Western WA,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 20, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice shots,,,, does it get hot there? Like desert conditions? My friend from Western WA says it gets pretty warm there, totally different from Western WA,,,,



Oh them folks from the wetside think if it ain't raining it to hot or cold 

We hit almost 90 yestereday but might hit the mid 80s today. It's been pretty wet and cool most of the spring so it feels pretty good to me


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh them folks from the wetside think if it ain't raining it to hot or cold
> 
> We hit almost 90 yestereday but might hit the mid 80s today. It's been pretty wet and cool most of the spring so it feels pretty good to me



LOL LOL LOL,,,, I'll tell her you call it the wetside,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice series Mike!


----------

